# Teen Scarred for life by "Cagefighter"



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.lep.co.uk/news/teen_scarred_for_life_by_stranger_1_801697

This is the kind of stigma MMA can do without.

I registered with that site to express my sympathies and opinion (Random Bloke).

Terrible thing to happen to the poor girl, and incidents like this certainly dont help the sport :thumbsdown:

Is it just me, or do the people who appreciate the sport call it MMA, and the thugs and brutes call it cagefighting?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That guy's from a different kind of cage. Let's hope they find him and put him back soon.

....or better, maybe her dad will find him.

....this story has me ******* upset


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate reading stories like this every time I read one I think about what I would have done if I was there and it makes me want to find the bastard and beat the hell out of him. 

As for mma I think using this for an argument against mma would be pretty farfetched. First of all the guy was probably just a drunk or thug not really a cage fighter. Just because he claims to be something special doest mean he is. Also if he was a cage fight he was probably a guy that went to a bar were they have a cage and take random volunteers and have them fight echother.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cagefighter*

Yeah this guy is clearly a jackass!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> http://www.lep.co.uk/news/teen_scarred_for_life_by_stranger_1_801697
> 
> This is the kind of stigma MMA can do without.
> 
> ...


Your half right mate, the guys who actually fight, practice, or as you say appreciate the "Sport" call it MMA, and the wannabe cowards who love the street cred of saying they're a cagefighter go round beating up women with bottles, even if he was, why would he use the bottle to hit a young girl? 
I just wish his punishment would be getting thrown in the Octagon with someone like Wanderlei and the victims getting to watch his "cagefighting" skills ringside.
If he trained at our gym, he'd literally be kicked out by everyone in there for this kind of shit.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont believe for a second he was real fighter of any type, just a coward who said he was a "cage fifgter" to sound tough and scare some young kids.He comes with a broken bottle to attack a little girl, he would never have the balls to climb in a "cage" or a ring with a grown man, I doubt he has ever seen a "cage" fight other than on tv..
just a scumbag who needs to be in a real cage...imo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah clearly he was either drunk or high!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

If he was on somnething then it would be booze roids heavy drugs or all of it.. but not high by weed .. 

to me it comes off like this guy has some mental illness and he needed to be taken care of.. now it's a bit late for that method of preventing bad things.. i blame the system which produces these kind of people and doesn't do enough to make things right..


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Sh!t Happens unfortunately, hopefully she's alright, and he wasn't actually a cagefighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think she is alright, just needs to get a little surgery!


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

This is quite sad. I feel sorry for the girl. Hopefully they can get him and lock him up for good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They haven't arrested him yet? I guess thats what I get for skimming over something!


----------



## SuperTed (Feb 20, 2008)

punchbag said:


> If he trained at our gym, he'd literally be kicked out by everyone in there for this kind of shit.


Wow, you'd let him walk away? If he trained with us, he would be disappeared quietly, and the girls dad would receive an anonymmous wad of cash to assist with expenses.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have two daughters, 15 and 11. However, you don't have to be a parent, let alone the parent of a daughter, to be deeply affected by this.

The guy was probably drunk/high, and definitely psycho. Not that those are mitigating factors under the circumstances, IMO.

She will probably need a few more surgeries. I'm hopeful the end result is dramatic improvement compared to the recent post-injury pictures we've seen.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This story has nothing to do with mma or being in a cage and fighting, so I am guessing it will blow over quicker than the guy who ate his friend. 

Of course I feel bad for the girl, but she's very lucky to be alive at all. The world is a very, very dangerous place, and this is why I don't go out ever.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I call it cagefighting to people who will just give me a dumb look if i say mma...when that happens i explaine it by calling it cagefighting :laugh:

Dont get me started on "he fights mma...like in the ufc but not the UFC"....


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oh boy these damn cagefighting hooligans


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad to see the girl is doing okay. Hopefully behind bars with bubba will suit him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I think she is alright, just needs to get a little surgery!


Hopefully the surgery helps. That scar was pretty big and she is going to be self conscious about it. Hopefulyl they can hide it somewhat and then it fades a lot over time.



Syxx Paq said:


> Sh!t Happens unfortunately, hopefully she's alright, and he wasn't actually a cagefighter.


I am willing to be that he was not an MMA fighter. Maybe some kind of crazy I pretend to be an MMA fighter by fighting in a fenced in area cagefighting person.



SJ said:


> This story has nothing to do with mma or being in a cage and fighting, so I am guessing it will blow over quicker than the guy who ate his friend.
> 
> Of course I feel bad for the girl, but she's very lucky to be alive at all. The world is a very, very dangerous place, and this is why I don't go out ever.


I agree, this has nothing to do with being an MMA fighter (if he is infact one) People from all walks of life commit violent crimes, but if a professional fighter does it, it gets attributed to their "aggressive nature" somehow.

Either way this guy is out of his mind and needs to be beaten and thrown in jail.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure that police brutality would be than this guy deserves!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow what a piece of shit... That dude has it coming to him! I just wish i was the one that gets to beat the shit out of this douche bag!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Same here, I'd like to teach him how much of a mochery to this sport he is!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SJ said:


> This story has nothing to do with mma. . .


Youre failing to see the stigma that attaches itself to mma when shit like this happens. Because he declared himself a cagefighter (whether he is or isnt is kinda irrelevant) the general public somehow attribute that as a reason for him behaving in this way. You just have to see some of the comments on the story to understand the ignorance of some people.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, like I said the bastard gave MMA a bad name!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Youre failing to see the stigma that attaches itself to mma when shit like this happens. Because he declared himself a cagefighter (whether he is or isnt is kinda irrelevant) the general public somehow attribute that as a reason for him behaving in this way. You just have to see some of the comments on the story to understand the ignorance of some people.


I gotcha man and you are right. But I also just mentioned it was going to blow over very quickly. As offended as some people will be over this, people hear doom and gloom news every day now, and it will be in the past quicker than the mma fighter with the actual record who ate his friend alive a month or two ago. I mean, wasn't that story about as bad as it gets.... ? He removed the guys ****ing heart while he was still alive!!!! It does not get a whole lot worse than that incident. I don't hear anyone talking about that anymore 

If Keith Jardine goes out and blows up an office building because of how his career is going, then I think the public will finally rise up against MMA. But we have no fear of this punk ruining the sport in any way. 

If we don't read the comments left by the mothers, senior citizens, and children on the news sites, then we won't be affected in the least. All of the old people have to die bbefore our sport grows to it's full potential anyway, so while we are waiting they're going to have their irrelevant opinions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, two of those old people are my grandparents who think this sport is barbaric just by the description of it!


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Crazy fucks like this are the reason I always carry a gun and a knife.

And yes, I'm from Texas. lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BD3 said:


> Crazy fucks like this are the reason I always carry a gun and a knife.
> 
> And yes, I'm from Texas. lol


This.

It is getting to the point out in the world where people need to carry protection. Knowing how to fight isn't enough these days. People are quick to grab a knife and really hurt someone. Even when you do fight, if you win, it is only a matter of time before you are stabbed or jumped later.

People are weak these days.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

> A good-natured joke Laura made had turned into an argument, with the man screaming he was a cagefighter and that he was going to kill her and her friends.


Makes me wonder what she really said to the guy.


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This.
> 
> It is getting to the point out in the world where people need to carry protection. Knowing how to fight isn't enough these days. People are quick to grab a knife and really hurt someone. Even when you do fight, if you win, it is only a matter of time before you are stabbed or jumped later.
> 
> People are weak these days.


I kind of feel like everyone should have a gun at least in their house. Have it and don't plan to use it but at least you'll have it. Thousands of our people died so we could have that right.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

to be fair, its says some guy who "claimed" to be a cage fighter", I doubt it was a cage fighter, more like just some ***** with a bottle.

------



BD3 said:


> I kind of feel like everyone should have a gun at least in their house. Have it and don't plan to use it but at least you'll have it. Thousands of our people died so we could have that right.


here in the UK we not allowed to keep guns, or even attack someone breaking into your house, but I feel sorry for anyone who breaks into where I live, I live in a shared apartment, kind of like student digs, with 5 mates of mine, we all watch way to much MMA so we woudl just be practising arm bars and experimenting with rear naked chokes to find out what happens when taping out is not an option and your in there for the duration.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BD3 said:


> I kind of feel like everyone should have a gun at least in their house. Have it and don't plan to use it but at least you'll have it. Thousands of our people died so we could have that right.


Yeah, I wouldn't go looking to use it but if you break into my place, be ready to come face to face with a shotgun. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't go looking to use it but if you break into my place, be ready to come face to face with a shotgun. :thumbsup:


I hear in the US that its considered quite rude not to shoot and kill someone who is breaking into your house?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I hear in the US that its considered quite rude not to shoot and kill someone who is breaking into your house?


Almost as rude as breaking into the house!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's more polite to beat the guy and turn him into the police!:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I think it's more polite to beat the guy and turn him into the police!:thumb02:


Want to go start a new thread on that point?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't get off point though!:thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, you did. Refer to the thread title.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanna know what this good natured joke was!

I dont know the facts but it sounds to me like what was a good natured joke to her was a very hurtful insult to the guy..

It just goes to show that you should keep your mouth shut as you never know what anyone is capable off..
When out in public DO NOT say anything to strangers. Even what you think might be a little underhand insult casually disguised as a joke, its stuff like that that could really come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah except it didn't bite this girl in the ass, it bit her on the face!


----------

